

The Fastest For-In Loops in the Whole Wide Web - dmit
http://pointersgonewild.wordpress.com/2014/11/14/the-fastest-for-in-loops-in-the-whole-wide-web/

======
acqq
Congratulations! Ms. Chevalier-Boisvert, please add the graph "after" your
fixes too -- it looks much nicer being able to see both "before" and "after"
pictures.

I haven't looked at your code, but have you tried to have more complex
JavaScript constructs still implemented in JavaScript, e.g. like it seems
Firefox does that here:

[http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/js/src/builtin...](http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/js/src/builtin/Array.js)

